# Hard on Kidneys...?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was just on another forum called "terrific pets" and one of the posters was saying that too much protein is hard on the kidneys. I always thought the more protein the better...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You are correct. That kidney thing is an old myth that just won't go away. That was a very old study done on rats (omnivores) and is not applicable to dogs (carnivores). The old study has been discredited. High protein is good for carnivores and does not harm them in any way.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Only if the dog already has bad kidneys, but it doesent cause kidney disorder.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Only if the dog already has bad kidneys, but it doesent cause kidney disorder.


Even in the case of dogs with already improperly functioning kidneys or even kidney failure, a high protein diet has no adverse affect.

_http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/Myths_of_High_Protein.pdf

Kidney Disease_


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the "myth" is stemmed from the different kinds of protein out there.

Plant proteins, which form a *huge* percentage of kibble foods are hard on kidneys. But animal proteins from meat and organs are easy and appropriate for the kidneys to process.

Another reason why raw is the way to feed when you have a kidney failure dog/cat.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I think the "myth" is stemmed from the different kinds of protein out there.
> 
> Plant proteins, which form a *huge* percentage of kibble foods are hard on kidneys. But animal proteins from meat and organs are easy and appropriate for the kidneys to process.
> 
> Another reason why raw is the way to feed when you have a kidney failure dog/cat.


Instead of HUGE don't ALL kibble foods have plant protein...?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Instead of HUGE don't ALL kibble foods have plant protein...?


I meant of any particular type of food, whether it be grain free or grain ridden, a huge percentage of the makeup is plant protein based (potato if grain free). The only animal proteins that makeup a significant amount of kibbles is meat meals...yummy. Fresh meats usually don't account for a whole lot in food, considering ingredients in kibbles are listed by weight *prior* to processing...


----------

